# Outer wheelhouse replacement - 70 GTO



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have hit a snag on my restoration and I can't move forward until I figure it out. I already replaced my drivers side quarter panel no problem. Now I am working on the passenger side. But when I removed the old quarter, part of the wheelhouse came with it. I have my new wheelhouse now but I am not sure how to go about removing the old one. It is attached to some structural parts so I don't wanna just go cutting out whatever I feel like, and a friend of mine who does restorations says not to drill out the spot welds and remove the whole wheelhouse like you would the quarter. So what do I do? Has anyone done this swap before, or know of an online resource that shows how to do it?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I replaced both sides inner and outer on my 66, click on the My Photos link under my avatar, I believe we drilled the spot welds.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

You can drill out the spot welds where the two sections (Inner House and Outer House) meet, HOWEVER, at the point where the Outer House attaches to the C Pillar you need to leave the factory welds and cut the Outer House sheetmetal. You want to leave just a relatively small section of the original Outer House as a "lip." that way you can weld (or glue!) the new Outer House to that "lip" section. You can "joggle lap" the joint to get a better fit. Here's a photo of the completed task: In The Shop Photo by NickeyChevelle | Photobucket


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

So you leave a piece under the C pillar, do you cut that piece out of the new wheelhouse and weld it to the old piece? And on the front half, the outer wheelhouse lip is on the inside of the car. Where do you drill that out? And where it goes into the rocker panel?


----------

